
Microsoft announces new Project OneFuzz framework - moritzplassnig
https://www.microsoft.com/security/blog/2020/09/15/microsoft-onefuzz-framework-open-source-developer-tool-fix-bugs/
======
anirudhmurali
"Project OneFuzz is available now on GitHub"?
[https://github.com/search?q=OneFuzz&type=repositories](https://github.com/search?q=OneFuzz&type=repositories)
doesn't return any result from Microsoft.

~~~
rhencke
[https://github.com/microsoft/onefuzz](https://github.com/microsoft/onefuzz)

"Our source code will drop in sync with our public presentation at CppCon 2020
on September 18th, 2020."

